# how long should you rest after eating...



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

...before you do any fitness activities?

i don't want my appendix removed


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Usually eating and then exercising will just give you nausea. So there is no real wait time, preferably wait till it digests (1-2 hours). That is only if your exercises make you sick..otherwise you're fine.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I usually rest for an hour after eating before going back to work. I don't want to get a cramp or anything.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Depends on how much you eat. If it's a light meal you're good to go for light activity.


----------

